# Filter Bags For My Hash?



## Tahiti Allen (Mar 5, 2008)

:hubba: Hey You'al!! I want to make some hash and I don't know where to get the filter bags or what size to get!! I need some good ideas!!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 5, 2008)

Tahiti Allen said:
			
		

> :hubba: Hey You'al!! I want to make some hash and I don't know where to get the filter bags or what size to get!! I need some good ideas!!


 
http://www.bubblebag.com/order/

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-gallon-ICE-O-LATOR-Bubble-Bag-Sacks-Sacs_W0QQitemZ260215047460QQihZ016QQcategoryZ519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I have the 7 bag kit but the 4 bag kit would work fine IMO


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 5, 2008)

I purchased a set only yesterday, can't wait for them to arrive.

It's the 3 bag system at herbalhaze.co.uk

The same bags can be purchased for nearly half the cost on ebay


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2008)

the "bubblebags" are great quality, durable and EXPENSIVE.
there are other less expensive products, but I can't comment on their quality.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll make sure to report back on them and post a few close ups of the stitching.


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 5, 2008)

You should just buy a silk screen they are cheaper with fine mesh. This one costs 6 bucks and there are 124 threads per inch, not sure of the measurement in microns but I've seen people make solid hash using them...
http://www.reuels.com/reuels/Screen_Printing_Fabric.html


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Mar 6, 2008)

*Howdy Fellow Heads!! *
*Here's two photo's of my friends babies!! These are the one's, we're going to make some hash from!!  They are in the 6th week of flowering, it won't be long now, he, he, he!! Thanks again, to you'al, who sent replies and keep on tokin:bong1: !!!!!:hubba: *


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2008)

Tahiti Allen said:
			
		

> *Howdy Fellow Heads!! *
> *Here's two photo's of my friends babies!! These are the one's, we're going to make some hash from!! They are in the 6th week of flowering, it won't be long now, he, he, he!! Thanks again, to you'al, who sent replies and keep on tokin:bong1: !!!!!:hubba: *


 
Very nice !!!


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 6, 2008)

i have the bubble bags.. 3 bag kit.. works GREAT.. ive used them a few times with good results.. i put the hash on a peace of cardboard to dry.. when its dry you can bend the cardboard and it comes rite off.. bags work great and the hash had me floating


----------

